
NSA director tells staff to remain focused - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/federal_government/nsa-director-tells-staff-to-remain-focused/2013/06/27/41252d74-df5c-11e2-b2d4-ea6d8f477a01_story.html?tid=rssfeed
======
a3n
Nice letter.

But you can't "protect and defend" the Constitution by destroying it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oath_of_office#United_States](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oath_of_office#United_States)

